# [SOLVED] Bluez + Handy: Pairing geht nicht??

## Pamino

Hallo   :Embarassed: 

Also ich benutze bluez-utils und bluez-libs der Version 3.36, sowie obexftp-0.22

Bluez-utils habe ich mit test-programs gebaut sodass ich passkey-agent nutzen kann.  (was mir jedoch gar nix bringt)

 *Quote:*   

> obexftp -b 00:23:F1:C5:CC:34  -l

 

Wenn ich das tue so meint mein Sony Ericsson C510 dass der Passkey falsch sei... in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf habe ich jedoch angepasst.

Und pin_helper ist ja deprecated??? 

Google hat mir auch den heißen Tipp gegeben vor dem Verbinden folgendes zu tun:

 *Quote:*   

> passkey-agent 0000 00:23:F1:C5:CC:34

 

Aber das meint nur nach einer kurzen Weile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can't register passkey agent
> 
> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
> ...

 

Ich bin ganz offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, aber hat sich schonmal irgendwer um eine Lösung bemüht?   :Shocked: 

DankeLast edited by Pamino on Sun May 10, 2009 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pamino

passkey-agent hat mir syslog zugespammt sodass /var/log/messages mein / gefressen hat ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (................)
> 
> May  9 20:00:51 ThinkPing hcid[8255]: register_passkey_agent called without any 
> ...

 

Die Nachrichten kommen auch wenn passkey-agent schon lange terminiert ist!!!

Was stimmt denn da nicht   :Question: 

----------

## Pamino

Also entweder:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> passkey-agent --default <key>
> 
> 

 

oder den passkey in

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/bluetooth/passkeys/default
> 
> 

 

schreiben, dann kann man sich den Befehl jedesmal sparen ... sollte wohl aber nicht von jedem lesbar sein?

----------

